
How to debug Node.js in a Docker container - mrleinad
https://dev.to/alex_barashkov/how-to-debug-nodejs-in-a-docker-container-bhi
======
jordiburgos
What is the specific use for this?

If you are in development mode, you can just debug the application outside
Docker. If you are in production mode, this could cause security issues.

~~~
mrleinad
I guess it's good to know that it's possible for some scenario you might be in
need of it

